# C# und S7



## FC001 (29 März 2008)

Wie im Thread 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18724
soll ich das gleiche Umsetzen.
Habe aber erstmal keinen blassen schimmer wie ich da ran gehen soll?

Aufgabe:
S7 mit SQL Server verbinden und Daten austauschen.
S7 -> C# -> SQL
S7 <- C# <- SQL

Also es sollen in regelmäßigen Abstanden(30sec) Daten in eine Datenbank geschrieben werden. Hierzu soll eine C# Anwendung Zyklisch in einen DB schauen ob sich der Datenstand geändert hat bzw. ob neue Daten anstehen welche in die SQL DB gschrieben werden sollen.

Was brauche ich um über TCP/seriall, oder andere Methoden eine Verbindung zwischen SPS und C# herzustellen?
Wie sende ich dann die Daten von der SPS zur C# Applikation?
Worauf muss man achten?

Die Verbindung von C# zum SQL Server stellt nicht das Problem da.

Für Anregungen, Erklärungen, Links und auch Source Examples wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

MFG


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2008)

du brauchst einen Server bzw. eine Schnittstelle

anbieten würde sich *libnodave* aber auch eine *OPC*-anwendung sollte dir weiterhelfen können ... zu beiden findest du ausreichend lesestoff hier im forum...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 März 2008)

Da gibt es viele Kommunikationsbibliotheken für den S7-Zugriff. Wie ist denn die S7 angebunden? TCP/IP, MPI-Adapter, Profibuskarte, ...? Als Lösungen kommen libnodave (kostenlos) und ACCON-AGLink (kostenpflichtig) mit direkter .net-Unterstützung oder die Bibliotheken von pi, Träger, mhj etc. (mir ist hier nicht bekannt ob eine .net-Unterstützung enthalten ist) in Frage. Der SQL-Zugriff stellt ja offensichtlich kein Problem dar.


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2008)

bei siemens gibt es da auch was  ... hatte erst nur den link nicht gefunden

Massendatenerfassung mit einem OPC-Client in C# auf Basis von .NET

aber eben mit OPC ... ich würde schon libnodave bevorzugen  ...


----------



## gyroblau (8 August 2011)

Von SoftwareOption GmbH gibt es ein .NET Interface, um direkt mit SAPI-S7 (ohne OPC Server) auf die S7 SPS-Serie zugreifen zu können.
Ein kostenloses C# Demoprogramm inkl. Sourcen kann direkt heruntergeladen werden.
Siehe http://www.softwareoption.de/siemens-produkte.htm

Mit den blockorientierten Diensten kannst Du z.B. die SPS veranlassen, die Daten nur bei Datenänderungen zu schicken.


----------



## bike (9 August 2011)

gyroblau schrieb:


> Von SoftwareOption GmbH gibt es ein .NET Interface, um direkt mit SAPI-S7 (ohne OPC Server) auf die S7 SPS-Serie zugreifen zu können.
> Ein kostenloses C# Demoprogramm inkl. Sourcen kann direkt heruntergeladen werden.
> Siehe http://www.softwareoption.de/siemens-produkte.htm
> 
> Mit den blockorientierten Diensten kannst Du z.B. die SPS veranlassen, die Daten nur bei Datenänderungen zu schicken.



Wow, nach mehr als 3 Jahren eine solch lebenswichtigen Hinweis?

Das nenne ich zeitnahes antworten.


bike

P.S: bei mir ist "zeitnah" das Unwort des Jahrhundert. Klingt gut und sagt nichts aus.


----------



## marlob (9 August 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wow, nach mehr als 3 Jahren eine solch lebenswichtigen Hinweis?
> 
> Das nenne ich zeitnahes antworten.
> 
> ...


Ist dann wohl eher zeitnahe Werbung wenn du dir auch die anderen Beiträge von ihm anschaust


----------



## Question_mark (9 August 2011)

*Werbung für etwas überflüssiges ...*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, nach mehr als 3 Jahren eine solch lebenswichtigen Hinweis?
> Das nenne ich zeitnahes antworten.



Ich würde das eher als eine Werbekampagne von gyroblau bezeichnen.
Siehe dazu seine bisherigen 3 Beiträge. Die gehören eigentlich in "Werbung und Produktneuheiten", vielleicht kann ein Mod bitte diese Beiträge in den passenden Bereich schieben ?

Und noch ein ganz dezenter Hinweis von mir zur Kommunikation über die S7Sapi.dll :

Auf dem PC, der über diesen Weg mit der S7 kommuniziert, muss dann auch die entsprechende Simatic Lizenz vorhanden sein z.B. durch STEP7 oder Simatic Net.

Insofern sehe ich da wirklich keinen Sinn darin, über das beworbene .NET Interface zu kommunizieren. Das können andere Libraries wie z.B. AGLink besser und kostengünstiger.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

